# Can I check on my Cockatiels' eggs?



## ohmytiels (Apr 26, 2016)

So they've thus far laid 4 eggs, and I have a pair of very responsible parents whom would take turns to go out for rest and food, pooping etc. They nest together a lot too.

Do you think it'd cause any stresses or abandonment to their nest should I try to chase them out so I can take a look at their eggs (And check on the chicks when they hatches)?

Forgot to mention that they are semi-tamed. I took them out a lot before they started laying eggs.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I tried looking into my birds nest too and believe me, it was the hardest thing I have ever done. My birds got really violent with me, and I barely managed a peak into the nest. My birds weren't tamed then, so if yours are semi-tamed, then it will be pretty hard. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It depends on the pair. When Honey and Henry had their first and only (unsuccessful) clutch, they let me check and hold the eggs. I guess you'll just have to try and see.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I used a spatula get my male out because no matter how tame he was (and he loved me) he still tried to attack. I'd block the entrance, check the eggs, and then let him back in.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I always handle my birds eggs so I can candle them (to check viability) and I generally always handle my chicks when they hatch, so I can weigh them and monitor their weight gain and general health. 
Most of the parent pairs are hand tame but none of them ever like me invading their nest and they became quite aggressive about it (who can blame them though?), but they do get over it. Like Roxy, I use a spatula to "chase" the parents out of the box, block the entrance, check the eggs/chicks, and then let parents back in.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Actually, it's recommended that you DO check the eggs and chicks. Anything can go wrong in a blink of an eye. You can minimize any freak accidents and prevent things from getting too far out of hand by just checking the nestbox. If you do find something amiss, you can ask us. Some members have a lot of experience with breeding and breeding problems.


----------



## Shockadine (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree that it depends on the pair. I only breed tame birds, but they don't always stay tame while nesting. How I look in the box depends on that particular pair. Some of my birds will run out of the nest when I open the box (usually the hen), but sometimes they plant themselves over the babies and if I try to move them they start jumping at me. If I have a jumper I usually leave her alone so she doesn't jump on the babies or the eggs. Sometimes the runners worry me too because they sometimes drag or kick babies or eggs in the process. If it's the hen in the nest I usually wait until the male is in the nest instead, unless she is calm and doesn't care. The hen I have in the nest right now, will let me touch her and the babies while she's in there and she doesn't care at all. She is very tame.

I usually have the most luck getting the male to leave his post. I just put my hand in the cage and wiggle it around outside the nest and they charge out. But I do recommend finding a way to keep an eye on the babies.


----------

